# Strange and funny things in Mexico



## Perrier (Dec 18, 2016)

These are a few observations of things that have happened to me since I moved here in December
1.Nayarit ran out of License plates last week
2. My debit card from Santander wouldn't work. Three weeks later still not solved
3. Caught our Property Manager hanging inside our Condo using the Internet 

More to come


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Puerto Vallarta is in the state of Jalisco, why mention the state of Nayarit running out of license plates?


----------



## RickS (Aug 6, 2009)

chicois8 said:


> Puerto Vallarta is in the state of Jalisco, why mention the state of Nayarit running out of license plates?


Well, Nuevo Vallarta and all points north ARE in Nayarit. The boundary basically runs through the Ameca River.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks for the geography lesson RS, but
The OP states his/her location is Puerto Vallarta, not Nuevo Vallarta..


----------



## Perrier (Dec 18, 2016)

chicois8 said:


> Puerto Vallarta is in the state of Jalisco, why mention the state of Nayarit running out of license plates?


I live in La Cruz now. 

It wouldn't matter if I still lived in PV FYI. It wouldn't change the fact that Nayarit ran out of license plates


----------



## michmex (Jul 15, 2012)

Title of the thread refers to MEXICO. All of these states are in Mexico?? Yes? No? Why the comments on differentiation of the locations??

Nice thread topic. I am sure others have contributions and/or comments relating to funny or unusual things that have happened to them while in MEXICO!


----------



## TurtleToo (Aug 23, 2013)

When I was in Puebla last year, what appeared to be an animal control vehicle stopped just down the block where a number of street dogs often congregated. Two men rounded up a half dozen or so dogs and drove off with them. Less than an hour later, the same vehicle reappeared, stopped in the same location, and dropped the dogs off again.

.


----------



## Perrier (Dec 18, 2016)

Mexicans can tell the difference between Americans and Canadians


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

Yes, and I went to the Bucerias office today to pay for my 2017 license plate sticker, they gave me the paper to go pay at the bank, and told me to come back in 3 or 4 months to check if the sticker and paperwork were in. The girl in the office, who was delightful, laughed her head off when I said I hoped I'd get it before I had to pay for the 2018 one.


----------



## izzenhood (Jun 8, 2013)

*Strange and funny*

We were in Sayulita two years ago. We had a wine bottle to open and searched all over town trying to find a corkscrew. There were plenty of places to buy wine but I think I found the only bottle opener for sale in that town.

I also found it odd that there were no banks in Sayulita, and I don't think was a bank ATM. They were all private, and yes my card was compromised.

While in Guanajuato I wanted to staple up some notes that I had taken at the Spanish School, so I went to the school office to ask if I could borrow their stapler. As far as I could discern, they had neither a stapler nor a paperclip in the place, and apparently it was an affrontal that I had dared to ask.


----------



## Perrier (Dec 18, 2016)

surabi said:


> Yes, and I went to the Bucerias office today to pay for my 2017 license plate sticker, they gave me the paper to go pay at the bank, and told me to come back in 3 or 4 months to check if the sticker and paperwork were in. The girl in the office, who was delightful, laughed her head off when I said I hoped I'd get it before I had to pay for the 2018 one.


I just read where Mexican care sales were up 23% for 2016. Its going to take them longer than a year to catch up with the plates and stickers


----------

